# Biggest Lotto in History of the World



## Rob Fisher (13/1/16)

Tonight's Draw is a staggering amount!


The Vendors will know first if I won!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (13/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Tonight's Draw is a staggering amount!
> View attachment 43033
> 
> The Vendors will know first if I won!


Read this in the paper the other day. By the time the article went to print the value stated in the article was out by a few million Rands. On the bright side if you win this as a Saffer your wealth will increase on a weekly basis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (13/1/16)

I stand to correction, but its all academic as a South African citizen, we arent allowed to receive prizes of any sort from international countries.


----------



## shaunnadan (13/1/16)

To place a bet with an international host is £37.5 for 5 quick pick entries !


----------



## Blu_Marlin (13/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> To place a bet with an international host is £37.5 for 5 quick pick entries !


Mmmmm..... Personally I`d rather buy the Twisted Messes or Phenotype-L RDA for my RX200. At least then I`d have a one in one chance of being happy and clouding up a place or two.


----------



## blujeenz (13/1/16)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------

